# Internet in Ontinyent



## neilhrx (May 21, 2015)

We have just purchased a villa in Ontinyent and starting the search for an internet provider, we are rural so Satellite it is I suppose ?
Is there anyone out there that can give me some advise on a decent system/provider

Thanks


Neil


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

neilhrx said:


> We have just purchased a villa in Ontinyent and starting the search for an internet provider, we are rural so Satellite it is I suppose ?
> Is there anyone out there that can give me some advise on a decent system/provider
> 
> Thanks
> ...


What is it about Ontinyent - that's 3 or 4 new members moving to Ontinyent in the last month - wow!

Anyway, definitely NOT satellite - there are no suppliers or installers here and none that would travel to here.

Where abouts are you? it may be that WiMax is your best bet. 

Any other questions about this (sought after) place


----------



## neilhrx (May 21, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> What is it about Ontinyent - that's 3 or 4 new members moving to Ontinyent in the last month - wow!
> 
> Anyway, definitely NOT satellite - there are no suppliers or installers here and none that would travel to here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Peace and tranquillity works for me amongst other things, we are just around the corner from the Pou Clar, I will look into Wimax, thanks for your help, I am sure there will 1001 questions over the coming months !!!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Sat internet is very expensive, search for Tooway and you'll see the options available to you. The download speeds are good but your download limit is set to about 25GB a month which is great until you start streaming the likes of Netflix but is unlimited at night..


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> What is it about Ontinyent - that's 3 or 4 new members moving to Ontinyent in the last month - wow!
> 
> Anyway, definitely NOT satellite - there are no suppliers or installers here and none that would travel to here.
> 
> ...


Sorry Snikpoh, that is just not correct! I live in the mountains in a far more remote location than Ontinyent and I had no trouble setting up a satellite internet system (with Tooway). I am with a UK provider (Europasat) who have at least two contractors who will install systems in this area. The advantage of Europasat is that you get a UK IP address that enables the download/streaming of UK TV programmes. There are, however, many Spanish providers of Tooway systems, including one in Alcoy. I have used the system for four years and can thoroughly recommend it for speed and reliability. Several friends who use WiMAX connections have frequent outages and experience buffering when trying to view TV or video. Yes, there are download limits, depending upon the tariff you choose, but this is easily managed (our tariff gives unlimited downloads between 11pm and 7 am, so that is when we do software updates and TV downloads).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Sorry Snikpoh, that is just not correct! I live in the mountains in a far more remote location than Ontinyent and I had no trouble setting up a satellite internet system (with Tooway). I am with a UK provider (Europasat) who have at least two contractors who will install systems in this area. The advantage of Europasat is that you get a UK IP address that enables the download/streaming of UK TV programmes. There are, however, many Spanish providers of Tooway systems, including one in Alcoy. I have used the system for four years and can thoroughly recommend it for speed and reliability. Several friends who use WiMAX connections have frequent outages and experience buffering when trying to view TV or video. Yes, there are download limits, depending upon the tariff you choose, but this is easily managed (our tariff gives unlimited downloads between 11pm and 7 am, so that is when we do software updates and TV downloads).


NOPE!

They wouldn't come to Ontinyent to do an installation! Nor would any other installer we contacted - and we tried loads.

For you, I agree, satellite may well be the only solution but the OP was asking about somewhere else. Depending exactly where in Pou Clar, WiMax may be the best option. If it's where I think, then they have direct line-of-sight to the town so no problems.


----------



## neilhrx (May 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your posts, Snikpoh you are correct we are on the side of a hill with clear views to Ontinyent with no buildings or restrictions in the way as we are the top property on the hill.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> NOPE!
> 
> They wouldn't come to Ontinyent to do an installation! Nor would any other installer we contacted - and we tried loads.
> 
> For you, I agree, satellite may well be the only solution but the OP was asking about somewhere else. Depending exactly where in Pou Clar, WiMax may be the best option. If it's where I think, then they have direct line-of-sight to the town so no problems.


Just done a quick Google search and this is a quote from the following web page Fast Satellite Broadband Spain - Tooway Internet - up to 22mb anywhere. --
"We at fastbroadbandspain.com are official distributors and installers for tooway™ and are currently installing this fast internet service between Murcia and Valencia and all rural areas. So, if you don’t have a landline or have slow internet, give us a call and you can start using our superfast service now." 
The company I use (Europasat) have two installers who cover inland Alicante and Valencia (unless things have changed in the four years since I bought my system) and there are numerous Spanish Tooway installers, including one in Alcoy (who I can't believe would refuse business in Ontinyent).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Just done a quick Google search and this is a quote from the following web page Fast Satellite Broadband Spain - Tooway Internet - up to 22mb anywhere. --
> "We at fastbroadbandspain.com are official distributors and installers for tooway™ and are currently installing this fast internet service between Murcia and Valencia and all rural areas. So, if you don’t have a landline or have slow internet, give us a call and you can start using our superfast service now."
> The company I use (Europasat) have two installers who cover inland Alicante and Valencia (unless things have changed in the four years since I bought my system) and there are numerous Spanish Tooway installers, including one in Alcoy (who I can't believe would refuse business in Ontinyent).


You obviously know Ontinyent better than me then!

I also must have mis-heard them when they either said no or didn't bother returning my calls/whatsapps/emails. Specifically we contacted "fastbroadbandspain" and they weren't interested stating they had no installers in our area.

And we do speak Spanish so it wasn't a language issue.

Never mind - it's not an issue for the OP as WiMax will be quicker, cheaper, and better for them.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You obviously know Ontinyent better than me then!
> 
> I also must have mis-heard them when they either said no or didn't bother returning my calls/whatsapps/emails. Specifically we contacted "fastbroadbandspain" and they weren't interested stating they had no installers in our area.
> 
> ...


If anybody in Ontinyent is interested in Tooway satellite internet please pm me. I have checked with my supplier and they say Ontinyent is not a problem. They will even pay me a cash reward for recommending a customer!!!!


----------



## neilhrx (May 21, 2015)

So by the sounds of things today I can have either Wimax or Tooway installed at the villa, Skipper am I right that you can also have an add on for TV with the Tooway System ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

neilhrx said:


> So by the sounds of things today I can have either Wimax or Tooway installed at the villa, Skipper am I right that you can also have an add on for TV with the Tooway System ?


Why would you even consider such an expensive system? I can understand it in @Skipper's case because he can't get anything else but not when you can get WiMax.

Take a look here Internet and Mobile - Ontitel S.L. Tu proveedor de servicios en telecomunicaciones - for 9Mbs Internet, 100 free minutes of mobile at a cost of 40€ per month (IVA inc.)


----------



## neilhrx (May 21, 2015)

I will get to grips with this forum eventually i'm sure !!!, thank you for your link to Ontitel, I will be contacting them shortly to discuss my requirements, I must admit it is good to have a company on your door step for help and advise and thanks for your help over the last couple of days.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

neilhrx said:


> So by the sounds of things today I can have either Wimax or Tooway installed at the villa, Skipper am I right that you can also have an add on for TV with the Tooway System ?


Yes, you can have TV as an add-on but I don't think you can get UK channels in Spain. I have a separate 2.4 metre dish for Sky. The installer told me that he could put a second LNB on the Tooway dish for TV but it would be foreign channels, although with some programmes in English. If you have a reliable WiMAX service available where you live that will almost certainly prove the best solution in terms of cost. Tooway is fantastic for speed and reliabilty (and does give access to UK catch-up TV as some providers, such as Europasat, give you an English IP address), but it is more expensive than other solutions. The Tooway satellite was launched specifically to target the millions of homes in Europe that had no other way of connecting to the internet and in some countries, such as Wales, grants are available towards the cost - but not in Spain!


----------



## moskovsky (Feb 19, 2016)

*Expat upsurge Ontinyent*



snikpoh said:


> What is it about Ontinyent - that's 3 or 4 new members moving to Ontinyent in the last month - wow!
> 
> Anyway, definitely NOT satellite - there are no suppliers or installers here and none that would travel to here.
> 
> ...


Make that 5 new members snikpoh. Bought a flat in the town last month to use for holidays until we eventually retire there.


----------



## Gareth82 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
Ontitel did my satellite system and I have no problems living in the outskirts of Ontinyent. They are a wonderful company and have helped me out no end. 
Btw better make that 6 members I moved in November


----------



## neilhrx (May 21, 2015)

Hi Gareth

We also purchased in November and looking forward to getting back to Ontinyent in May, great to here that Ontitel has been good for you we are also going to use their services shortly

Regards

Neil


----------



## westhammer66 (Nov 1, 2016)

The Skipper said:


> If anybody in Ontinyent is interested in Tooway satellite internet please pm me. I have checked with my supplier and they say Ontinyent is not a problem. They will even pay me a cash reward for recommending a customer!!!!


Just arrived today to our new home, and again 3 minutes from pou Clar lol, and Deffo need Internet Asap please if you can recommend me, that would be great..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

westhammer66 said:


> Just arrived today to our new home, and again 3 minutes from pou Clar lol, and Deffo need Internet Asap please if you can recommend me, that would be great..


Hi, I've been here 10 years now and know the owner of Ontitel so can certainly recommend them to you and vice-versa.

If you have any questions, please fire away.


----------

